# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أسماء بعض اللغويين الذين هم على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في الاعتقاد

## العوضي

1.الفراهيدي، الخليل بن أحمد، ت:175هـ من مؤلفاته (كتاب العين، وكتاب العروض، وكتاب الشواهد، وكتاب النقط والشكل) 
2. سيبويه، عمرو بن عثمان بن قنبر، ت:180هـ من مؤلفاته (الكتاب) 
3. الكسائي، علي بن حمزة بن عبد الله، ت:189هـ من مؤلفاته (معاني القرآن) 
4. النضر بن شميل بن خرشة النحوي، ت:203هـ
5. الأصمعي، عبدالملك بن قريب، ت:213هـ من مؤلفاته (الأضداد،) 
6. أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام الهروي، ت:224هـ من مؤلفاته (الناسخ والمنسوخ في القرآن العزيز وما فيه من الفرائض والسنن، غريب الحديث، فضائل القرآن، الأمثال، الأموال، الإيمان ومعالمه وسننه واستكماله ودرجاته، الخطب والمواعظ، السلاح، الطهور) 
7. ابن الأعرابي، محمد بن زياد، ت:231هـ من مؤلفاته (النوادر، الأنواء، الخيل، تاريخ القبائل، الألفاظ)
8. ابن قتيبة الدينوري، عبدالله بن مسلم ، ت:276هـ من مؤلفاته (أدب الكاتب، الأشربة وذكر اختلاف الناس فيها، الاختلاف في اللفظ والرد على الجهمية والمشبهة، المسائل والأجوبة في الحديث والتفسير، المعاني الكبير في أبيات المعاني، تأويل مختلف الحديث، تأويل مشكل القرآن، تفسير غريب القرآن، عيون الأخبار، غريب الحديث، الميسر والقداح) وغيرها كثير يفوق الستين 
9. إبراهيم بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحربي، ت:285هـ من مؤلفاته (غريب الحديث، إتباع الأموات، ذم الغيبة، سجود القرآن، رسالة في أن القرآن غير مخلوق، إكرام الضيف) 
10. ثعلب، أحمد بن يحيى بن زيد الشيباني، ت:291هـ من مؤلفاته (معاني القرآن، مجالس ثعلب، الفصيح)
11. ابن الحداد سعيد بن محمد بن صبيح المغربي، ت:302هـ من مؤلفاته (توضيح المشكل في القرآن، المقالات، الاستيعاب، الأمالي، عصمة المسلمين، العبادة الكبرى والصغرى، الاستواء)
12. ابن دريد، محمد بن الحسن الأزي، ت:321هـ من مؤلفاته (جمهرة اللغة، الاشتقاق، ديوان شعر، السرج واللجام، الملاحن)
13. نفطويه، إبراهيم ين محمد بن عرفة، ت:323هـ من مؤلفاته (التاريخ، الرد على من قال بخلق القرآن، مسألة سبحان) 
14. ابن الأنباري، أبو بكر محمد بن القاسم ، ت:328هـ من مؤلفاته (إيضاح الوقف والابتداء في كتاب الله عز وجل، الزاهر في معاني كلام الناس، الأضداد، الرد على من خالف مصحف العامة، مشكل القرآن)
15. النحاس، أبو جعفر أحمد بن محمد، ت:328هـ من مؤلفاته (معاني القرآن الكريم، اشتقاق أسماء الله، إعراب القرآن، الناسخ والمنسوخ في كتاب الله، القطع والائتناف) 
16. غلام ثعلب، محمد بن عبد الواحد الزاهد، ت:345هـ من مؤلفاته (غريب الحديث، فاءت الفصيح، فضائل معاوية، ياقوتة الصراط في تفسير غريب القرآن، المداخل أو المداخلات)
17. الأزهري، أبو منصور محمد بن أحمد، ت:370هـ من مؤلفاته (تهذيب اللغة، الزاهر في غريب ألفاظ الشافعي)
18. الزبيدي، أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن ، ت:379هـ من مؤلفاته (طبقات النحويين واللغويين، لحن العوام، مختصر العين، الانتصار للخليل، هتك ستور الملحدين)
19. أحمد بن فارس بن زكريا، ت:395هـ من مؤلفاته (مأخذ العلم، المجمل في اللغة، تمام فصيح الكلام، معجم مقاييس اللغة، الصاحبي في فقه اللغة وسنن العرب، الحجر، حلية الفقهاء) 
20. بديع الزمان الهمذاني، أحمد بن الحسين، ت:398هـ من مؤلفاته (المقامات، رسائل بديع الزمان الهمذاني)


مستفادة من كتاب: ((مناهج اللغويين في تقرير العقيدة إلى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري))
رسالة دكتوراة لمحمد الشيخ عليو محمد طبعة دار المنهاج 1427هـ

http://www.dorar.net/weekly_tip.asp?tip_id=33

----------


## حارث الهمام

أحسنتم وإن كان بعض من ذكر ليس ممن عرف بمتانة الديانة.

----------


## رائد

ومنهم أيضا:

- محمد بن إدريس الشافعي

----------


## محمّد الأمين

بارك الله بكم

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

ابو هلال العسكري صاحب الفروق اللغوية ليس منهم .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !
هذه مشكلة .

----------


## عيد فهمي

وفقكم الله



> أسماء بعض اللغويين الذين هم على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في الاعتقاد


قد تعجبت وأنا أقرأ الأسماء حتى النهاية من عدم وجود أساطين النحو ممن عرفوا بحسن الديانة وسلامة المنهج وصحة العقيدة مثل ابن هشام مثلا، حتى رأيت في آخر البحث


> مستفادة من كتاب: ((مناهج اللغويين في تقرير العقيدة إلى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري))


فعلمت أن عنوانكم أوسع بكثير من نقلكم.
ومن أهم شروط العنوان أن يدل على محتواه
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> قد تعجبت وأنا أقرأ الأسماء حتى النهاية من عدم وجود أساطين النحو ممن عرفوا بحسن الديانة وسلامة المنهج وصحة العقيدة مثل ابن هشام مثلا


هل تعني ابن هشام صاحب مغني اللبيب ؟؟
أليس أشعريا ؟

----------


## المقدادي

> هل تعني ابن هشام صاحب مغني اللبيب ؟؟
> أليس أشعريا ؟



العلامة ابن هشام ليس أشعريا شيخنا الكريم , و قد ذكره الإمام يوسف بن عبدالهادي في طبقات المجانبين للأشعرية في كتابه " جمع الجيوش و الدساكر على ابن عساكر "


و قد كان شافعيا فتحنبل في آخر حياته , و كان يجل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله و ذكر عنه مبحثا نحوياً في كتابه شذور الذهب - إن لم أكن واهما - و قد كان كثير المخالفة لأبي حيان حتى وصفه ابن حجر بأنه كان شديد الانحراف عنه و لا أدري هل كانت هذه المخالفة و الإنحراف عنه بسبب المخالفة في العقائد و ما كان بين أبي حيان و شيخ الإسلام أم لا !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزيت خيرا شيخنا الفاضل

ولكن أسماء العلماء التي يذكرها ابن المبرد فيها بعض التجوز أحيانا، فقد ذكر الخطابي، والحاكم، وأبا الوفاء بن عقيل، وابن الجوزي، وغيرهم.

وابن هشام ذكر قوله تعالى {وجاء ربك} فقال: أي أمر ربك، كما في أوضح المسالك .

ومما يشير إلى أن ابن المبرد لم يضبط هذا الأمر أنه ذكر اسم ابن هشام خطأ، فقال: ( عبد الله بن محمد بن هشام )، والصواب (عبد الله بن يوسف بن أحمد .... )

----------


## المقدادي

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكريم و نفع بعلمكم

لا يخفى عليكم أنه حتى المؤولة من الحنابلة كابن الجوزي لا يصح أن يقال عنهم أنهم أشاعرة خصوصا ان ابن الجوزي له كلام متناثر في ذم أبي الحسن الأشعري وانه  أظهر مقالة خبطت عقائد الناس وأوجبت الفتن المتصلة و أن الشافعية تركت معتقد الشافعي رضي الله عنه ودانوا بقول الأشعري ...ألخ كلامه في المنتظم من ذم للأشاعرة 


و كذلك ابن عقيل : فقد صحت توبته - و إن شكك فيها الموفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله و لكن لنا الظاهر و الله يتولى السرائر - و له المقالات في الرد على الأشاعرة ما هو معروف مشهور 


أما الحاكم : فهو سلفي العقيدة و قد حاول ابن السبكي جرّه الى المعتقد الأشعري و لكنه لم يأت بجديد و كل كلامه تهويلات مردودة عليه جملة و تفصيلا و يكفي ان الحاكم وصف مقولة شيخ مشايخه ابن خزيمة رحمه الله في العلو بأنها من دقيق فهمه أو كما قال 


و راجع هذا الرابط لأخينا فيصل :


http://www.muslm.net/vb/showpost-p_1...stcount_9.html



أما الخطابي : فقد آب في آخر حياته و صنف الغنية عن الكلام و أهله و قد رجّح الحافظ ابن رجب في فتح الباري أنه ترك عقيدة الكلام فربما لهذا ذكره ابن المبرد في جيوشه 


بقي أن يقال : أن هدف ابن المبرد هو ذكر جماعات من أهل العلم ممن جانبوا الأشاعرة و ان زلت قدمهم في موضع أو موضعين و ما ذكره ابن هشام هنا زلة منه و لكن لا يعني ان هذا منهج عام له في مسائل الصفات و لم أتتبع كلامه في هذا و الله أعلم

----------


## زوجة وأم

> مستفادة من كتاب: ((مناهج اللغويين في تقرير العقيدة إلى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري))
> رسالة دكتوراة لمحمد الشيخ عليو محمد طبعة دار المنهاج 1427هـ
> 
> http://www.dorar.net/weekly_tip.asp?tip_id=33


بارك الله فيكم

1. الرابط لا يعمل
2. هل أجد الرسالة على النت؟
أو يتكرم أحد الأعضاء برفعه لنستفيد منه إذا لم يكن له وجود على النت.

----------


## أبوفردوس

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بعلمكم وعندي سؤال جزاكم الله خيرا   -   هل تراجع أبو الحسن الأشعري في عقيدته تلك وألف رسالة باسم الا بانة وهل هي مطبوعة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عيد فهمي

> جزيت خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
> ولكن أسماء العلماء التي يذكرها ابن المبرد فيها بعض التجوز أحيانا، فقد ذكر الخطابي، والحاكم، وأبا الوفاء بن عقيل، وابن الجوزي، وغيرهم.
> وابن هشام ذكر قوله تعالى {وجاء ربك} فقال: أي أمر ربك، كما في أوضح المسالك .
> ومما يشير إلى أن ابن المبرد لم يضبط هذا الأمر أنه ذكر اسم ابن هشام خطأ، فقال: ( عبد الله بن محمد بن هشام )، والصواب (عبد الله بن يوسف بن أحمد .... )


ابن هشام معظم لشيخ الإسلام جدا وقد تحنبل في آخر أمره، وكان يتكلم في باب العقائد بكلام شيخ الإسلام ما وقف عليه، وما ذكرته عنه من تأويل راجع إلى ورود ذلك التأويل عن الإمام أحمد نفسه في هذه الآية خصوصا، وليس معنى وروده صحته وإن كان كثير من الحنابلة يصححونها ويجعلون التأويل في مثلها رواية عن الإمام كالقاضي أبي يعلى وابن الجوزي وغيرهما!
وقد وضعت قديما بحثا كاملا فيما روي عن الإمام أحمد مما ظاهره التأويل ومدى صحته وتوصلت فيه لنتائج طيبة؛ لكنه فُقِد في أيام محنتي في الإسكندرية مع ما فُقِد منذ ما يقرب من خمسة عشر عاما، ومن ذلك الحين لم أنشط لإعادة صياغته، ولعل هذه المشاركة تكون سببا لذلك إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## عبد الوهاب أحد

وهل لديكم محنة في الاسكندرية؟؟
ما هو ملخصها؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وهل لديكم محنة في الاسكندرية؟؟
> ما هو ملخصها؟


هذا أمر مضى عليه خمسة عشر عاما تقريبا، والحمد لله نجوت منها بعد حين، وفرّج الله كربي وفكّ أسري، فلِمَ السؤال؟

----------


## عبد الوهاب أحد

للاستفادة من التاريخ لا غير..

----------


## عيد فهمي

> للاستفادة من التاريخ لا غير..


وفقك الله
ليس من الحكمة وضع مثل هذه الأمور على المنتديات
ويكفي فيها الإشارة
والله الموفق

----------


## جعفر قاسم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
" أسماء بعض اللغويين الذين هم على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في الاعتقاد إلى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري " أم " أسماء أكثر اللغويين إلى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري من دون التفات إلى مذهبه ؟" 
ما أدري و سوف إخال أدري ...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل هؤلاء أكثر اللغويين إلى نهاية القرن الرابع يا أخي ؟!!!!
لعلك نسيت أن تراجع كتب التراجم ففيها أضعاف أضعاف هؤلاء .

----------


## جعفر قاسم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
ما نسيت و لكن كلما راجعتها رأيت الأمر خلاف هذا كثيرا فهل قولي " أسماء أكثر اللغويين إلى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري من دون التفات إلى مذهبه ؟" ليس إلا حمل فعل مسلم على الصحة ؟! أظن أنا مأمورون به ! و إن أبيتم ، أصحح التعبير :" أسماء بعض اللغويين أو إلى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري من دون التفات إلى مذهبه ! " فما الفائدة فيه ؟!
... " ما أدري و سوف إخال أدري ... "

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو القاسم

التأويل في قوله "وجاء أمر ربك" أهون من غيره..إذ له احتمال وإن كان ضعيفا
بسبب ورود آيات أخر فيها إسناء المجيء أو الإتيان للأمر كقوله تعالى"إنه قد جاء أمر ربك وإنهم آتيهم عذاب غير مردود "
فكأن من حملها على هذا من أهل السنة جعلها من تفسير القرآن بالقرآن
والله أعلم

----------


## ابن محمود

---------------
النحاس، أبو جعفر أحمد بن محمد، ت:328هـ من مؤلفاته (معاني القرآن الكريم، اشتقاق أسماء الله، إعراب القرآن، الناسخ والمنسوخ في كتاب الله، القطع والائتناف) 
----------------
ابن النحاس كان مائلا للكلابية فهو وان كان شيخه النسائي الا انه لم يكن متماسكا في في باب الصفات فقد تأثر بالزجاج في باب الصفات 
وفي كتابه معاني القران تأويل لبعض الصفات كالمجئ والغضب واليد وغير ذلك
وله اختيارات في التفسير سوف يرفضها بعض الناس اليوم
كتفتسيره قوله تعالي وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته
بقصة الغرانيق والكثيرون الان يرفضون هذا مع ان هذا تفسيرها بقصة الغرانيق لم يكن امرا منكرا عند السلف
وكذا تفسيره هم يوسف بقول ابن عباس بل حكاه عن اهل الحديث والمتقدمين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------

